
Ask HN: where do you find interesting books to read? - bambax
The two best books I read this year are<p>- Impro (1987), by Keith Johnstone, about the art of improvisation and Mask techniques, and how relations between people can help create a narrative and are fascinating to watch<p>- The Inner Game of Tennis (1997), by W. Timothy Gallwey, which doesn't talk much about tennis and a lot about how to "let go" in order to let your true self take control (<i>playing tennis with the right side of the brain</i>, if you will)<p>But for the life of me I can't remember where I first heard about those books (or others), and so I rely mostly on chance (and Amazon ratings, which are not always reliable).<p>What curated lists of books do you use, or mailing lists you're currently subscribed to?
======
runjake
I use Google.

[https://www.google.com/&q=ask+hn+books+site:news.ycombin...](https://www.google.com/&q=ask+hn+books+site:news.ycombinator.com)

This question gets asked every couple months on HN, so check out the previous
threads. Also, the above search will give you some good book recommendations
on a variety of topics.

That would be my starting point. (Actually it wouldn't, I'm more into military
history books, but...)

------
webdisrupt
Go on Amazon and look at the "Best sellers" as that might give you an idea of
what people are reading. However seeing individual reviews of each book may be
your best bet as that gives you the through insight about the material.

------
bougiefever
I ask my friends what they are reading. If I meet someone interesting, I ask
them what they are currently reading, or have read and liked. This also leads
to many fun discussions about books.

------
raulonkar
I preferred amazon.com.....

